# Was haltet Ihr von der Invasion der Geißel als Vorbereitung für Wrath of the Lich King?



## Shadaim (24. Oktober 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, was Ihr von dem Welt-Event in World of Warcraft haltet, bei dem Spieler die Geißel über Azeroth verteilen. 

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Tanarius (24. Oktober 2008)

Also mir gefällt das event richtig gut, endlich mal wieder etwas abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashiro (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds gut gelungen, man kann sich mit Allys unterhalten und die Seuche verbreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds echt super!
Das Event macht richtig Spaß.
Hoffentlich kommt ne kleine oder große 
Invasion der Geißel nach Sturmwind,
Eisenschmiede oder zu einer anderen Hauptstadt
(Wenn so eine Invasion kommt dann stelle ich mir darunter
vor wie es bei dem Pre-BC Event war mit Hochlord Kruul).


----------



## greenoano (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich find nicht besonders toll. Sobald ich ein Ghul bin metzelt mich irgendwer auf der stelle nieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Focht (24. Oktober 2008)

also ich find das event cool....nur manche leute sind echte spassbremsen, besonders die argentumheiler

ich hoffe mal das die geißel eine GROSSE invasion von den hauptstädten macht........am besten sw oder uc angreifen


----------



## Razrath (24. Oktober 2008)

wünsch mir ein bisschen mehr story und nich nur so einfache geißelzombies und vorallem was zu gewinnen. Aber im allgemeinen ganz nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das Event super. Die Bedrohung baut sich langsam auf, erst die verseuchten Kisten, die der Kult der Verdammten über die Handelswege verbreitet und später dann die große Offensive der Geißel. Genau *so* stelle ich mir eine wachsende Bedrohung vor, nicht einfach 5 Level 10-Untote vor den Städten, die man im Vorbeigehen umhaut. Die Twinks haben zwar etwas Pech, dafür haben die 70er wieder etwas mehr Spaß. Und nebenbei macht es auch Sinn,wenn die Untoten die ersten Angriffe auf kleinere Dörfer starten - war in Lordaeron genauso.

@Ungeduldige:
Lasst der Seuche doch etwas Zeit, sich zu verbreiten. Auch die Geißel wurde nicht an einem Tag geformt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Myanda (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich versteh das alles nicht....
Blöd das es jetzt ist, wo ich doch mit den Achievments beschäftigt bin. Und dann noch die Schlotternächte.
War mit meinem Schurken (Troll) gestern mal in SW. Schleich so vor mich hin. Da merk ich das die Wachen ja schon lvl 75 sind und mich sehen. 
Ich sprint und vanish gemacht, die sehen mich trotzdem und haben kein Zeichen übern Kopf.
Ach ja, vor SW in Godshire(Goldhain) liefen schon etliche Zombies rum. :-O
Ich hab auch gelesen das einige Städte total zerstört werden während des Events.


----------



## Dennis2711 (24. Oktober 2008)

Razrath schrieb:


> wünsch mir ein bisschen mehr story und nich nur so einfache geißelzombies und vorallem was zu gewinnen. Aber im allgemeinen ganz nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das ist story pur, dass ist doch wieder die gleiche masche wie damals in lorderon


----------



## Creciente (24. Oktober 2008)

Komische Umfrage.
Da ist nichts bei was ich auswählen würde.
Das Event ist sicherlich Lustig, wenn man aber bedenkt, dass es wohl noch eine ganze Weile andauern kann finde ich es extrem nervend.
Viele Spieler nutzen die Möglichkeiten um ihren Onlinevandalismus zu betreiben. Stören Spieler bei Ihren Tagesquests, zerlegen Questgeber.
Durchdacht ist das Event nicht da es eigentlich kein wirkliches Ziel gibt.
Ein Ghulraid auf einen bestimmten NPC oder eine bestimmte Zone mit Erfolgs- oder Belohnungsaussicht wäre eine Idee aber soweit wurde wohl nicht gedacht.
Was die Antworten angeht:

Bisher ist das langweilig. Hoffentlich kommt Arthas noch vorbei! -> Arthas wird sicherlich vorbei kommen, genau. Kuttert mal eben auf einer Eisscholle heran legt sich ein bisserl in die Sonne und dann? Verdammt! Sein Eisbötchen ist geschmolzen

Mich stört es, dass der Event während der Schlotternächte abläuft. -> Wenn es kommt, dann dicke .. monatelang keine Events, dann plötzich kommt alles auf einmal. Aber es lenkt die Leute wohl ein wenig mehr von den ständigen Serverlags und den Instanzcrashs ab.

Find ich super. Das wirkt echt durchdacht und passt ja auch zur Handlung. -> Durchdacht? Das ist ein Scherz oder?

Da laufen zu viele Priester-Spaßbremsen herum, die die Seuche heilen. Was fällt denen ein? -> Die Argentumheiler sind wirklich toll, Ghule zerfetzen ist eine prima Sache, ich find allerdings die Seuche sollten sie nur dann entfernen wenn man sich auch anspricht und darum bittet.

&#8222;Braaaaiiiinnnsss&#8230; braaaaaaaaaiiinsss&#8230;.&#8220; -> Wie ich erwartet habe die Topantwort. Das zeugt von der geistigen Reife der Leser.

Gruß Creci


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (24. Oktober 2008)

@ Creci: Spielst du Priester? Spassbremse^^


----------



## Nivâ (24. Oktober 2008)

ich finde das event auch klasse haben gestern nen raid aus ca 300 zombies auf sw gemacht und sind bis zum king gekommen aba an den 80er elitewachen sind wir gescheitert


----------



## Creciente (24. Oktober 2008)

ZeroCoolcss schrieb:


> @ Creci: Spielst du Priester? Spassbremse^^



Ja, unter anderem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Creci


----------



## Kofineas (24. Oktober 2008)

Die Spinner die das die ganze Zeit heilen gehen mir schon tierisch auf den...Fuß. Ansonsten super lustig^^


----------



## Alrath (24. Oktober 2008)

Zur Handlung passt es aber eines hat Blizz meines Erachtens etwas verdreht und zwar die Zeppelintürme und die Nordendschiffe im Hafen von Sw.
Blizz hat ja gesagt es wird ein Event gestartet (die Invasion der Geisel wie wir jetzt wissen und vorher schon vermutet haben) damit der Spieler auch einen Grund hat warum er nach Nordend geht nur, warum baut man erst die schiffe und stellt die neuen zeppelintürme hin und danach kommt erst  der Grund, die invasion der geisel?

also für mich ist das etwas verdreht korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege^^

P.s. sollten in diesen Text Rechtschreibfehler sein bitte ignoriet sie bin seit über 36 Stunden wach und hundemüde^^


----------



## Cervante (24. Oktober 2008)

Auf einem RP Server eine Gute Sache aber auf PvP Server kann man auch so andere Umlegen :-)

So Long


----------



## Held² (24. Oktober 2008)

Finds super toll nur leider haben wir spaß bremsen die die ghule killen -.-


----------



## Glaucos (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es...Net..also dieses even ist...nicht schlecht. Es reist mich aber nicht so vom Hocker wie damalige event zu einführung von Naxx. Ich fand es damals viel cooler.


----------



## Arbil (24. Oktober 2008)

naja besser als das zu BC isses schon  

wir erinnern uns mal wage daran:

...mh da ist ein Tor offen wo paar Dämonen rausgelaufen kommen...

tja mehr war da nich groß
wer nich wusste wos war hatts verpasst


----------



## m0rg0th (24. Oktober 2008)

Also ich find's cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur leider ein wenig unpassend - erstens sind da die Schlotternächte und zweitens bin ich erst zwischen Level 66 und 67 und will vor Nordend noch 70 erreichen. So hab ich nicht sehr viel Zeit für's Event übrig ...


----------



## Exomia (24. Oktober 2008)

Muss sagen diesmal ist irgend wie keine Antwort für mich dabei, Ich finde das Event schon klasse. Doch ich als Blutelf bzw mein Char tötet alles Untote aus Rache egal ob Spieler oder NPC, das wird sicher nicht von jedem gut aufgefasst. Wenn ich die seuche habe lass ich mich Heilen. Momentan ist es noch human doch ich hoffe die Invasion wird noch etwas dramatischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 sagt[zombie]:HIRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oolie (25. Oktober 2008)

Das Event ist n super Einfall von Blizz. Meiner Meinung nach. Allerdings heulen auf Anub'arak jetzt schon alle rum "Mimimi, ihr stört beim Twinken, lasst meine NPC´s in Ruhe!" 

Würden sich mehr Leute drauf einlassen, würde es wohl noch mehr Spass machen, aber so bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als in Gebiete zu reisen, in denen kaum getwinkt wird. Aber da entvölker ich dann auch ganze Dörfer... MUAHAHAHA!!! Sehr lustig, wirklich geiles Ding von Blizz, bringt Abwechslung und man ist ja auch noch nicht am Ende, ist ja erst Phase 2 am laufen^^


----------



## Fearforfun (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es ist noch nicht ganz perfekt durchdacht da man einfach viel zu wenig einem 70 entegenzustezen hat & es einfach zu einfach ist die seuche wieder loszuwerden wenn das event auf dauer wäre klar dann wäre das scheiße aber das is nur 2wochen oder so wenn man auktionator & bankier und alles ähnliches imun machen würde un dann in jeder haupstadt nur ein heielr sethen würde und der debuff auchnicht entfernbar durch adnere spieler wär dann könnt man sich so richtig an kurzzeitig untonten städten erfreuen.


----------



## Kalle1978 (25. Oktober 2008)

Oolie schrieb:


> Das Event ist n super Einfall von Blizz. Meiner Meinung nach. Allerdings heulen auf Anub'arak jetzt schon alle rum "Mimimi, ihr stört beim Twinken, lasst meine NPC´s in Ruhe!"
> 
> Würden sich mehr Leute drauf einlassen, würde es wohl noch mehr Spass machen, aber so bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als in Gebiete zu reisen, in denen kaum getwinkt wird. Aber da entvölker ich dann auch ganze Dörfer... MUAHAHAHA!!! Sehr lustig, wirklich geiles Ding von Blizz, bringt Abwechslung und man ist ja auch noch nicht am Ende, ist ja erst Phase 2 am laufen^^



/sign

Ansonsten einfach mal ne Instanz als Gruul clearen XD funktioniert super.


----------



## Kite2015 (25. Oktober 2008)

Find das Event einfach gut, naja zum twinken ist es zwar nicht geeignet aber Leute, es ist Krieg und da ist klar, das man versucht soviel Schaden wie möglich anzurichten.
Das die Argumentenheiler einen gleich heilen ist auch verständlich, die versuchen die Seuche ja einzudämmen. Würd mich persönlich freuen, wenn das ganze so ausartet, das ganz Azeroth verseucht ist (in WC3 hat es die Geisel ja nicht so hinbekommen).
Das es genau in den Schlotternächten passiert ist sicher nur reiner Zufall, da das Addon ja im November erscheint und blizz die Invasion durchdacht geplannt hat (denkt an WC3, dort dauerte es ja auch länger bis die Seuche sich ausbreitete).


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2008)

Sehr geil und passt auch irgendwie zu den Schlotternächten z.t..
Aber blöd finde ich es das immer Leute am Wegekreuz sind die einen umbringen ><


----------



## Rollfl (25. Oktober 2008)

jap macht echt fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (26. Oktober 2008)

Ist besser als einfach nur ein portal zu öffnen gell


----------



## Petronix (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das Event echt richtig super! 
Da hat Blizzard mal was echt tolles gemacht!

Bei mir auf Antonidas sind kleinere Städte meistens in der Hand der Geißel. Und in den Hauptstädten infizieren immer wieder Spaßvögel (zu denen ich auch gehöre) die Kampfmeister.

Blizzard mach weiter so tolle Events!

Und an allle denen das net passt, die sollen das Spiel dann eben net spielen.


----------



## m0rg0th (27. Oktober 2008)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Also ich find's cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich muss meine Aussage korrigieren: ES NERVT! Mit der Zeit ist es echt nicht mehr lustig ...


----------



## HexerFTW (16. November 2008)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Aussage korrigieren: ES NERVT! Mit der Zeit ist es echt nicht mehr lustig ...


Ich geb dir voll recht!!
Zum glück ist es vorbei!!


----------

